# Stargate Atlantis 02/08/2008 "Trio"



## Anubys

Sorry if there is already a thread...could not find it...so I'm assuming I'm first...

it was a good ep only because I like the three that were stuck...Not sure what the deal is with the doctor when just a couple of weeks ago she almost got it on with Ronon...now there's an interesting love triangle!


----------



## Amnesia

Is this the first time we've heard Keller's first name?


----------



## Bulldog7

Anubys said:


> Sorry if there is already a thread...could not find it...so I'm assuming I'm first...
> 
> it was a good ep only because I like the three that were stuck...Not sure what the deal is with the doctor when just a couple of weeks ago she almost got it on with Ronon...now there's an interesting love triangle!


As the actress Terry Farrell(?) once said in an interview to the interviewer, "I'll have a drink with you. That doen't mean I will %$#* you, but I will have a drink with you." Just a drink with Rodney is not a relationship, but it is a start, maybe. It is at the very least, the honorable thing to do since he did promise it to her for the 'bar bet' thing. 
It was amusing when Rodney went on and on about the woman's bodies and who was better....just keep shoving that foot deeper down that throat, Rod!!

Also a few good lines...."Door #2? After you, Monty!" and "Okay, Schwarzenegger(?), Start swinging!!"


----------



## cheesesteak

I assume Neil DeGrasse Tyson is a fan of the show.

Poor Sam. She got to tumble two, two and a half stories three times.

If Rodney gets the doctor, I'll fly to Vancouver and administer a beatdown to the writers with my shoe.

Maybe I dozed off for a minute or two, but was it ever explained why the kids wouldn't help three stranded people in a deserted mine other than "We're not supposed to be here."?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cheesesteak said:


> Maybe I dozed off for a minute or two, but was it ever explained why the kids wouldn't help three stranded people in a deserted mine other than "We're not supposed to be here."?


No, they just kept saying their parents would kill them.

Which, considering that the natives suspect the Atlantis team are here to enslave them and put them to work in the mines, might not be too far from reality!


----------



## busyba

cheesesteak said:


> Maybe I dozed off for a minute or two, but was it ever explained why the kids wouldn't help three stranded people in a deserted mine other than "We're not supposed to be here."?


They're kids. Kids suck. Did you need more than that?


----------



## needo

I've had a crush on Jewel Staite since she was in Firefly. I was really let down when she stopped taking off her shirt. 

However for all you other Jewel fans she has a really good guest starring row in Dead Like Me:


----------



## busyba

Here's something mildly amusing... in my Atlantis folder on the TiVo, I had this episode, "Trio", plus one other episode that had been recorded as a suggestion. That one was called "Duet". Nice symmetry.


----------



## Church AV Guy

Didn't anyone find it odd that she knew about the "three stick trick" when the two physicist/engineers didn't know it?

What exactly was the point, or value, of this episode? It seems that Rodney was finally told that HE ended the relationship in a way that he hadn't even expected. He needs to talk to his ex, BEFORE he has that drink with the doctor.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Church AV Guy said:


> Didn't anyone find it odd that she knew about the "three stick trick" when the two physicist/engineers didn't know it?


I'm not the least bit surprised that she's the one of the three who has spent enough time in bars to learn that trick...


----------



## Amnesia

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not the least bit surprised that she's the one of the three who has spent enough time in bars to learn that trick...


She probably learned it from Jayne or Mal...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Amnesia said:


> She probably learned it from Jayne or Mal...


She probably taught it to Jayne and Mal!


----------



## Sadara

It was a decent episode! I liked that I got to see more of Sam in more of a Sam kind of roll.

There are some other episodes coming up that I'm really looking forward to. I won't give any spoilers, of course.


----------



## windracer

I actually enjoyed this one too ... I think it was the banter.

Like the "who would you?" game ...

"Colbert or Carrell?"
"Colbert ... but I'd take John Stewart over both of them."

or when Sam threw out the physicist names to Keller. 

My one nitpick: why didn't they lose the opening up in the ceiling the first time the room shifted?


----------



## wkearney

The box could've just shifted down on one side and not have lost opening. It'd have gotten further away, that's true, and would've looked different. But much like everyone in space speaking English, it's a TV show and scripts and budgets have limits.

I'm disappointed, yet again, with the latest SA. If I just wanted dumb samples of 'real life' there are a host of other stupid sitcoms that more than cover it. Errr, well, there WOULD be a host of other sitcoms were the writer's strike not disrupting their delivery. But I'm guessing these have been in the can for a while, so that's no excuse for them. I'll grant you the banter was entertaining. But they could've been just as witty fending off a few Wraith instead of falling down a danged hole.

As for beatdowns, if they'd had Lassie up there with the kids I'd have been on that plane too.


----------



## barbeedoll

Church AV Guy said:


> Didn't anyone find it odd that she knew about the "three stick trick" when the two physicist/engineers didn't know it?
> 
> What exactly was the point, or value, of this episode? It seems that Rodney was finally told that HE ended the relationship in a way that he hadn't even expected. He needs to talk to his ex, BEFORE he has that drink with the doctor.


I took it that the other two physicists were so focused on their studies/jobs that they didn't do things that other more normal people might do, like relaxing with their friends in bars. It's sort of like Bones where she can't understand any references to popular culture because she has been totally immersed in her studies/work.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Church AV Guy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not the least bit surprised that she's the one of the three who has spent enough time in bars to learn that trick...


She told Ronan that she spent her entire youth studying, having absolutely NO social life, etc. How does that translate into time spent in bars? This is Keller, NOT Kaylee.


----------



## Anubys

Church AV Guy said:


> She told Ronan that she spent her entire youth studying, having absolutely NO social life, etc. How does that translate into time spent in bars? This is Keller, NOT Kaylee.


that's the part of her life that she remembers...all the other memories of the bars are hazy from the massive amount of alcohol she consumed there...


----------



## busyba

Church AV Guy said:


> She told Ronan that she spent her entire youth studying, having absolutely NO social life, etc. How does that translate into time spent in bars? This is Keller, NOT Kaylee.


She was lying... trying to make herself seem like easy prey for Ronin. She's clever that way.


----------



## cheesesteak

The past is hazy, did Sam and O'Neill become a couple at the end of Stargate's run?


----------



## busyba

cheesesteak said:


> The past is hazy, did Sam and O'Neill become a couple at the end of Stargate's run?


IIRC, they hooked up in Mobieus, but then the timeline in which that had happened ended up being averted.


----------



## HiddenSky

cheesesteak said:


> The past is hazy, did Sam and O'Neill become a couple at the end of Stargate's run?


There have been winks at it ("200" had the fake wedding scene) but I don't remember it being front and center. Joseph Mallozzi posted a cut scene from "Trio" today that's a bit more concrete about a Sam/Jack relationship:



> Carter: Soyou seeing anyone?
> 
> Keller: What?
> 
> Carter: Around the base, you seeing anyone?
> 
> Keller: I dunnoI had a moment with - with thisguy. Hes not exactly easy to read soI guess the short answer is no. You?
> 
> Carter: Well, Im the boss, so I cant really
> 
> Keller: Right Anyone back home?
> 
> Carter: Uhm
> 
> Keller: Un-huh, I thought so. Give it up.
> 
> Carter: Well, its complicated.
> 
> Keller: Show me a relationship that isnt.
> 
> Carter: Hes in WashingtonIm here.
> 
> Keller: Ouch. Long distance relationship.
> 
> Carter: Hes going to retire soon, so maybe -
> 
> Keller: Really! Retire? Soan older man, huh?
> 
> Carter: Not that much older.
> 
> Keller: Washington, older manis he like a Senator or something? Someone famous? Would I know him?
> 
> Carter: Probably not.


----------



## acvthree

Hammond of Texas!!! <as I make a sweeping hand movement over my scalp>


----------



## Amnesia

acvthree said:


> Hammond!!!


How about Woolsey?

(Before you say how unlikely that is, remember that in an alternate reality Sam married McKay...)


----------



## appleye1

So, somebody tell me why this little thread has over 200,000 views? It's second only the the infamous "Leah Rimini Fat!" thread!

We know the show wasn't incredibly popular, and that any thread with this many views must have had a lot of non-members viewing. Could it be simply be because of the Jewel Staite pic? She's pretty hot, but there's a lot of other pictures of her out there!


----------



## Anubys

appleye1 said:


> So, somebody tell me why this little thread has over 200,000 views? It's second only the the infamous "Leah Rimini Fat!" thread!
> 
> We know the show wasn't incredibly popular, and that any thread with this many views must have had a lot of non-members viewing. Could it be simply be because of the Jewel Staite pic? She's pretty hot, but there's a lot of other pictures of her out there!


I think people come to see my avatar!


----------



## Hoffer

I just did a google search to see if that Jewel Staite picture came up and was linked to TCF. While I didn't find that, I did find A LOT of hot pictures of her. I always thought she was a good looking woman, but DAMN!! I think I've found my new obsession.


----------

